# "Call Me Maybe"



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Miami Dolphins Cheerleaders "Call Me Maybe" vs U.S. Troops "Call Me Maybe"

"Troops stationed in Afghanistan recently sent us their very own version of our "Call Me Maybe" video! Watch how they match our video move for move! To all of our troops serving our country... Thank you from the Miami Dolphins Family!"

Watching this video is worth it just for the T & A for dirty old men like me. Well I'm 46, maybe not an old man quite yet but you get the picture.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

What the heck you guys smoking?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Just having fun in a war zone. Makes me feel kinda proud in a weird way.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Just having fun in a war zone. Makes me feel kinda proud in a weird way.


Carry on Soldier.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I think they did a great job! They gotta have some fun ya know.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

inceptor said:


> I think they did a great job! They gotta have some fun ya know.


I agree, a war zone sucks. Why not create a little humor especially when it is related to hot chicks like these!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

That was cool , they did a great job , now when they get home they need to meet up with the girls and do a real side by side video .


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

These men put their lives on the line for God and Country, they fight for our freedom and security. To them that is not enough, so they try to make us laugh and bring joy in our hearts. This is why I am so proud of the American Military.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Sometimes you've gotta make things fun even if the place you're at sucks.

Great post MTG


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

The girls look good. 

That is ALL.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey, no disrespect at all. But seriously, imagine what our grandfathers would think if they saw this? I know times have changed and obviously this is all for fun. But what would our ancestors think if they saw this?

Not doubting anyone's seriousness or service, but I will come out and say it, if the bravest, fittest and most heroic of us are doing stuff like this.........I can't explain it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

mcangus said:


> Hey, no disrespect at all. But seriously, imagine what our grandfathers would think if they saw this? I know times have changed and obviously this is all for fun. But what would our ancestors think if they saw this?


If it boosted morale, they probably would have done the same thing.

If you study history, morale was a huge problem during the Revolutionary War. It was so bad, some just walked away. I'm sure they did everything they could at the time to help bolster morale. They probably would have done more if anyone would have had the idea.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

This is adorable. I love seeing things like that. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

mcangus said:


> Hey, no disrespect at all. But seriously, imagine what our grandfathers would think if they saw this? I know times have changed and obviously this is all for fun. But what would our ancestors think if they saw this?
> 
> Not doubting anyone's seriousness or service, but I will come out and say it, if the bravest, fittest and most heroic of us are doing stuff like this.........I can't explain it.


Have you ever served? Soldiers smoke and joke. They make the crappy bearable. I'm sure if our fore fathers saw this they would be having a laugh. You can not be serious all the time. If you paid attention, these guys are probably some sort of special ops force by the way. Hair standards were not to standard. I believe their was a Glock in the video. There were other nit bits that you could pick up on.

Smile and have a laugh.


----------

